# Two of my own and countless wild kitties



## muchado (Apr 15, 2016)

I have been a cat owner for the last 9 years. But we now live in a place where there are tons of wild cats. I don't consider them feral because they come close to me. I feed them but they sleep in a nearby barn. I have managed to trap most of them and have had them neutered/spayed. 
One of them allows me to touch her and pet her. She is very mild-mannered. She has stopped eating completely and is skin and bones. I tried to trapping her 4-5 times, caught her and got scratched for my good intentions and let her go. What can I do? She drinks water only.


----------



## muchado (Apr 15, 2016)

Any suggestions? I have managed to trap her but she is really in a bad way. There is drainage coming out of her eyes. I have cleaned it up. I have coaxed her to drink some tuna water. She drank two bowls of plain water. She is still not eating anything. She is also not grooming and seems lethargic. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow but I am terrified she won't survive the night.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

You have done what you can, so far. You're doing your best. Nobody else was doing anything, so you're good. It's very painful to watch when things are bad. I hope she will be able to sleep comfortably overnight. If she is starving, grooming may at the bottom of her "to do list". Perhaps she has tooth troubles or throat troubles and eating/swallowing are too painful. Who knows... I wish they could *tell* us what hurts. Good luck with the vet tomorrow. If she goes over the Bridge during the night, well, she had water and tuna juice, and a safe place to lie down. Does she have a litter box in her cage/carrier? All that liquid....


----------



## muchado (Apr 15, 2016)

So I lost her. The vet put her to sleep. She was in a very bad way--had feline leukemia. She was not exactly a wild cat. She lived outside (as most cats do in our rural area) but was fed daily by my neighbor. She slept on their porch. I petted her daily and named her when she appeared 3 years ago. She was neutered by my neighbor. But she didn't get any other care after that. I feel terribly that she suffered for so long. She gave up in the end and just succumbed to the disease. First time putting down an animal and even though she wasn't mine, it felt personal. I miss her everyday.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

"I petted her daily...." You gave her some love and attention. It is sad but you were the one who also took her to the vet and let her be free of pain and exhaustion. First time putting an animal down. I can only imagine what you feel. It is never easy but animals just don't live as long as we do. RIP sweet soul.


----------

